# UK expat moving to Spain after 12 years abroad



## Anniemax (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey all!
Have been following your posts with interest, and need some advice.
I am a semi-retired, self-employed British writer, having been a Middle East expat for 12 years, and now want to find somewhere quiet (Spain, yay!) to sit at home and finish writing my book, it'll take about 6 months. 
For only 6 months do I need to get Spanish Residency? If so, what docs etc will I need?

Thanks!
Anniemax


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe you need NIE/residency after 90 days, and then you would need to prove income/self support and healthcare provision to enable it to be granted. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Anniemax said:


> Hey all!
> Have been following your posts with interest, and need some advice.
> I am a semi-retired, self-employed British writer, having been a Middle East expat for 12 years, and now want to find somewhere quiet (Spain, yay!) to sit at home and finish writing my book, it'll take about 6 months.
> For only 6 months do I need to get Spanish Residency? If so, what docs etc will I need?
> ...


How nice!

Yes, you are supposed to apply for residencia after living here for three months. Details here:

British Embassy in Spain: Entry & residence requirements


----------



## Anniemax (Jun 28, 2012)

jojo said:


> I believe you need NIE/residency after 90 days, and then you would need to prove income/self support and healthcare provision to enable it to be granted.
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,
Thanks for amazingly quick reply!! Do you know what documents I need to prove income, would bank statements be ok? (and how many months of statements?). Also, can I rent somewhere long term before I get the residency? It seems all long-term rent are a minimum of 6 months.

Thanks!
Anniemax


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Anniemax said:


> Hi Jo,
> Thanks for amazingly quick reply!! Do you know what documents I need to prove income, would bank statements be ok? (and how many months of statements?). Also, can I rent somewhere long term before I get the residency? It seems all long-term rent are a minimum of 6 months.
> 
> Thanks!
> Anniemax


yes, you can almost certainly rent long term with your passport as ID - but it's up to the owner or agent really

as to what documents you need to prove income - we don't yet know officially, and some offices still aren't issuing resident certs because _they _ don't know!!


if you look at the link Alcalaina posted , that's the official info atm


----------



## Anniemax (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks guys for the advice! Would I need to have a Spanish bank account to pay the utilities? Or can I do it through a British one - funny really because it will be Banka Santander UK!!

Also, can anyone give me advice on the tax situation? I do have a small income from my writing etc, and would need to pay tax on it? But HELP! I've lived in a tax-free country for 12 years, and I don't know anything about taxation in Spain? But I want to get it right?

Thanks again!
Anniemax


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Anniemax said:


> Thanks guys for the advice! Would I need to have a Spanish bank account to pay the utilities? Or can I do it through a British one - funny really because it will be Banka Santander UK!!
> 
> Also, can anyone give me advice on the tax situation? I do have a small income from my writing etc, and would need to pay tax on it? But HELP! I've lived in a tax-free country for 12 years, and I don't know anything about taxation in Spain? But I want to get it right?
> 
> ...



It's probably best to have a Spanish account although you can pay through an offshore euro account too.

You can get all the help you need about vtax from a gestor once you are in Spain.

It seems you are one of the lucky ones who can make the move very effortlessly.

Go for it....and I rarely say that to prospective immigrants!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Anniemax said:


> Thanks guys for the advice! Would I need to have a Spanish bank account to pay the utilities? Or can I do it through a British one - funny really because it will be Banka Santander UK!!


You'll need a euro account to pay your bills and give you access to cash machines. Transfer money from your UK bank using a specialist exchange company like HIFX. They will give you a better exchange rate than the banks.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You can open an offshore account with a deposit of £100 or 100 euros. People who think that offshore accounts are for the wealthy are mistaken!

Most offshore banks will allow you to hold accounts in many currencies...I have had accounts in Czech crowns, Canadian dollars, sterling and euros.

Some will allow you to transfer between currencies at low cost and good rates. 

You can hold credit and debit cards in any or all of the currencies. I have my income paid in sterling into my sterling account of my offshore bank and transfer into euros as and when the exchange rate is favourable. I try not to keep too much in my Spanish bank account as I have heard horrendous tales of people having their accounts frozen for in some cases non-payment of fines of which they were unaware or which they hadn't even incurred!


----------



## Anniemax (Jun 28, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> It's probably best to have a Spanish account although you can pay through an offshore euro account too.
> 
> You can get all the help you need about vtax from a gestor once you are in Spain.
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Anniemax (Jun 28, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> You can open an offshore account with a deposit of £100 or 100 euros. People who think that offshore accounts are for the wealthy are mistaken!
> 
> Most offshore banks will allow you to hold accounts in many currencies...I have had accounts in Czech crowns, Canadian dollars, sterling and euros.
> 
> ...


Cool- thanks! I was abit worried about opening a Spanish account, given the current situation!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We have a Lloyds international account, used to be Halifax and they merged, so there are quite a few offices up and own the Costa's, also have offshore accounts.


----------



## Anniemax (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Fergie!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fergie said:


> We have a Lloyds international account, used to be Halifax and they merged, so there are quite a few offices up and own the Costa's, also have offshore accounts.


To which I can only reply that in my experience Lloyds Offshore are the anti-Christ

A couple of years ago they blocked my debit card when I tried to make a purchase in Cortes Ingles Marbella....on the grounds that it was 'an unusual transaction'.
If I had had only that one card and no cash on me I would have been thumbing a lift home.

In one year -2010 - they paid me (or rather ADANA) 150 euros compensation for mishandling my account.


----------



## Anniemax (Jun 28, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> To which I can only reply that in my experience Lloyds Offshore are the anti-Christ
> 
> A couple of years ago they blocked my debit card when I tried to make a purchase in Cortes Ingles Marbella....on the grounds that it was 'an unusual transaction'.
> If I had had only that one card and no cash on me I would have been thumbing a lift home.
> ...


Oh dear! Well, at least you got compensation! Must have meant a good couple of nights out!!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Anniemax said:


> Oh dear! Well, at least you got compensation! Must have meant a good couple of nights out!!!!


I asked them to pay the money into the account of the animal charity I help run, ADANA.....


----------

